# Bonjour, from France



## revlam (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello, 

I'm Ludovic, from France (West Coast).
I'm a music lover. I spend time composing or play around with real instruments and virtual one too. 

I really love spend time (too much according to my wife) on my Mac to program new compositions. It why I'm here, I acquired some knowledge that I would like to share but also to learn from you. I read regularly this forum after googling a question. It was time to register. 

See you soon


----------



## damcry (Aug 27, 2018)

Bienvenue Ludovic de la Côte Ouest !


----------



## revlam (Aug 27, 2018)

damcry said:


> Bienvenue Ludovic de la Côte Ouest !


Merci


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 27, 2018)

Bienvenue Ludovic !
(Quel coin de la côte Ouest ?)


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## LamaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

Forgive me, but the only _French_ that I know by heart is "I fart in your general direction." Hopefully that's not lost on you and you take that as a compliment, lol!


----------



## Illico (Aug 27, 2018)

"Degemer mat" (Bienvenue), here you will find many informations about VIs, composition, feedbacks on your work, a good place to be. Enjoy music.


----------



## Akarin (Aug 27, 2018)

Bonjour de la Suisse


----------



## revlam (Aug 28, 2018)

LowweeK said:


> Bienvenue Ludovic !
> (Quel coin de la côte Ouest ?)


Pas loin de Guérande !



LamaRose said:


> Forgive me, but the only _French_ that I know by heart is "I fart in your general direction." Hopefully that's not lost on you and you take that as a compliment, lol!






Akarin said:


> Bonjour de la Suisse


Hello !


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 29, 2018)

Another baguette! :emoji_astonished:

Welcome Ludovic!


----------



## revlam (Aug 29, 2018)

Manaberry said:


> Another baguette! :emoji_astonished:
> 
> Welcome Ludovic!


Please, use « cheese » to name me 
Always better than another Burger 

Thanks for your welcome message!


----------



## ChristianM (Aug 29, 2018)

Breton ?
Bienvenue à toi du centre géographique de la France, en terre médiévale


----------



## revlam (Aug 30, 2018)

ChristianM said:


> Breton ?
> Bienvenue à toi du centre géographique de la France, en terre médiévale



Demi, du côté de Guérande  A les terres médiévales, c'est une bonne source d'inspiration ça


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Aug 30, 2018)

Salut de Los Angeles, mais les racines s'étendent depuis le sud de la France...


----------



## revlam (Aug 31, 2018)

Brobdingnagian said:


> Salut de Los Angeles, mais les racines s'étendent depuis le sud de la France...



Ahhh  Sympa aussi LA !


----------



## FrenchTubist (Sep 29, 2018)

Le bonjour d'Allemagne !!


----------



## starise (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice to meet you. I do the same in combining real instruments with sampled ones.


----------



## revlam (Oct 15, 2018)

FrenchTubist said:


> Le bonjour d'Allemagne !!


Merci  



starise said:


> Nice to meet you. I do the same in combining real instruments with sampled ones.


----------



## Vardaro (Oct 15, 2018)

Salutations de la part d'un rosbif expat! (Val de Marne)


----------



## jules (Oct 15, 2018)

Bienvenue, Ludovic ! ici la haute-savoie !


----------

